# Tiger Barb being bullied



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

It seems as though one of my tiger barbs is being bullied by a another......I woke up this morning to find all of his fins in bad condition I also noticed a cut on his nose and some patches of white on his skin....how can I stop this and help the other one recover?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you seen the bullying take place? Sure he doesn't have some toher type of ailment? White spots could be a form of fungus. Can you isolate the fish?

Sorry have to smile a little...I love tiger barbs because they are cool loking, but they are one of the most hateful fish out there and pick on everything....good to hear one getting some of their own form of medicine.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have seen one aggressive one picking on all of them.....I dont think I can isolate him.....I dont have another tank


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How many are there? I hear they calm down a little if they are in groups of 6-7.


----------



## chevyboy_0 (Oct 29, 2010)

yasai6500 said:


> I have seen one aggressive one picking on all of them.....I dont think I can isolate him.....I dont have another tank


Its possible that you could isolate the bully in a net breeder in the same tank. Ive never had to do this before but have heard it works pretty well.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> How many are there? I hear they calm down a little if they are in groups of 6-7.


I have 4....I'm going to the store today....should I pick up 3 more? I'm going to get some decorations but......


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A few more may help.


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

ok....I bought 3 more tiger barbs yesterday and I found one that seems to be the bully.....once again, I have isolated it by trapping it in a net within the tank....also, I found a barb that seems to have a enlarged stomach....but no protruding scales...does that mean its pregnant or does it have that other thing (Disease)?


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Most likely the bullied one was originally sick. Tiger barbs, being an agressive schooling fish, will remove the weak, by nipping them to death. Another thing that may have happened is that the tiger barb was slightly hurt (making it more stressed thus more likely to pick up an infection) and got fin rot (this creates "nipped" fins). Try this:
Remove the bullied barb and put him in a seprate tank (temporary) and do the same to his buddies (in another one)
Rearrange the decor in the big tank
Put the barbs back in
This will prevent them from being terroritortal (sorry if I spelled that wrong XD)
Or
Check to see if the fins have a white lining, if so, this is fin rot, and needs to be treated with freshwater salt and medicen (avaible @petshops)


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

i have 7 tiger barbs in a fully planted 90 gallon, thats the only way ive ever had them work out for me, there is ample place for them to hide, they still nip eachother like crazy but they can run and hide, plus the nipper usually becomes the nippie


----------



## yasai6500 (Oct 19, 2010)

garfreak526 said:


> Most likely the bullied one was originally sick. Tiger barbs, being an agressive schooling fish, will remove the weak, by nipping them to death. Another thing that may have happened is that the tiger barb was slightly hurt (making it more stressed thus more likely to pick up an infection) and got fin rot (this creates "nipped" fins). Try this:
> Remove the bullied barb and put him in a seprate tank (temporary) and do the same to his buddies (in another one)
> Rearrange the decor in the big tank
> Put the barbs back in
> ...


How do I set up the tank so it wont be as territorial?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

yasai6500 said:


> How do I set up the tank so it wont be as territorial?


Unfortunately you can't. I had to laugh when I first saw this as it is rare someone posts about a Tiger Barb being bullied. 

They are a very aggressive little fishy and definately should be in schools of at least 6. The behavior you are seeing is very normal for them as they will establish a pecking order. It's a constant bicker with them. Just their nature. But fun little guys to watch.


----------

